# Rest in Peace Dmitri Hvorostovsky (October 16th, 1962 to November 22, 2017)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Reports say his death was peaceful. He will be missed.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Missed indeed...










Hvorostovsky came to international prominence in 1989 when he won the BBC Cardiff Singer of the World competition, beating local favorite Bryn Terfel in the final round. His performance included Handel's "Ombra mai fu" and "Per me giunto...O Carlo ascolta" from Verdi's _Don Carlos_. His international concert recitals began immediately (London debut, 1989; New York 1990).

His operatic debut in the West was at the Nice Opera in Tchaikovsky's _The Queen of Spades_ (1989). In Italy he debuted at La Fenice as Eugene Onegin, a success that sealed his reputation, and made his American operatic debut with the Lyric Opera of Chicago (1993) in _La traviata_.

He has since sung at virtually every major opera house, including the Metropolitan Opera (debut 1995), the Royal Opera House at Covent Garden, the Berlin State Opera, La Scala and the Vienna State Opera. He is especially renowned for his portrayal of the title character in Tchaikovsky's _Eugene Onegin_; _The New York Times_ described him as "born to play the role."

In 2002, Hvorostovsky performed at the Russian Children's Welfare Society's major fund raiser, the "Petrushka Ball". He is an Honorary Director of the charity.A tall man with a striking head of prematurely silver hair, Hvorostovsky has achieved international acclaim as an opera performer as well as a concert artist. He was cast in _People_ magazine's 50 most beautiful people, a rare occurrence for a classical musician. His high, medium-weight voice has the typical liquid timbre of Russian baritones.

A recital programme of new arrangements of songs from the World War II era, _Where Are You My Brothers?_, was given in the spring of 2003 in front of an audience of 6,000 at the Kremlin Palace in Moscow, and seen on Russian Television by over 90 million viewers. The same programme was performed with the St. Petersburg Symphony Orchestra for survivors of the Siege of Leningrad on 16 January 2004.

In recent years Hvorostovsky's stage repertoire has almost entirely consisted of Verdi operas such as _Un ballo in maschera_, _La traviata_ and _Simon Boccanegra_. In 2009 he appeared in _Il trovatore_ in a David McVicar production at the Metropolitan Opera with Sondra Radvanovsky.

In June 2015 Hvorostovsky announced that he had been diagnosed with a brain tumor and canceled all his performances through August. Family representatives say that he will be treated at London's cancer hospital Royal Marsden. In spite of his illness Hvorostovky returned to the stage at the Metropolitan Opera in September as Count di Luna in _Il trovatore_ for a run of three performances opposite Anna Netrebko. He received strong reviews from both critics and audiences for his performance.

(Text: Wikipedia)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You beat me :

https://sputniknews.com/society/201711221059319481-hvorostovsky-dies-london/


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Saw him less than 2 years ago in Chicago. He was in great voice even then with great projection and a solid lower register which I was not expecting. He was strong until the end.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Memory eternal to the wonderful singer. My mother told me a lot about him: she is from Krasnoyarsk herself and she used to see him in the ‘80s when he was still a rising star at the Krasnoyarsk Opera…


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Dmitri. Fine singer


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear this! I know he was struggling with the tumor but was hopeful. What a wonderful voice! My thoughts are with his family right now.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

There are no words. The pain is too great.
Goodbye very special Dimi. You are at peace.


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh my God... whenever I saw this, my first thought was, "It _has_ to be fake news again. It just _has_ to." And then I did some more reading, and...nope.
Thank you, Dmitri, for all the beauty you shared with us. Bravissimo, and we will miss you.
Rest in peace.
All the best to his family, friends, and colleagues.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/arts/326800-opera-singer-hvorostovsky-passed-away

Sad, only 55 years old...


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This is an immeasurable loss to the world, to me personally, and to many other singers whom I know and love. Dima was known to me ever since he burst on the scene in the 1980s after winning the Cardiff Singer of the World competition (mopping up the floor with no less than Bryn Terfel). I sang with the Yale Russian Chorus as an undergraduate (1967-73 [long story]), a group founded in 1953 and still going strong today, 64 years later. There are hundreds of alumni who love Russian music, opera, and Hvorostovsky specifically as well. Some of us knew him personally, some of us performed in choruses with him as soloist, some of us interviewed him, some of us were personal friends of his, some of us wrote about him professionally, and many like me just admired him and his art from a distance (I never met him). His amazing voice and incredible artistry are indelible, a lasting legacy. They say when someone passes people remember not what he did but how he made them feel. If that is true, Dima made millions of people feel better.

The amazing Russian composer Georgi Sviridov wrote his song cycle "Leningrad" specifically for Hvorostovsky, and no one will ever sing it as well. More later. Today, this hurts. Make the most of the days God allots to you, make great art, and love someone deeply. I know he did.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Vechnaya Pamyat' вечная память Eternal Memory*


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Too young, too soon...Vale Dmitri.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Rest in peace Dmitri


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread concerns the death of Dmitri Hvorostovsky. I have deleted several posts that focused on off-topic religious concerns.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I just read the news. He was too young; 'such a gorgeous voice.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

He was becoming internationally known just as I was first getting interested in opera. What a shame he left us so young.

Rest in eternal peace, Dmitri.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I watched his concert with Anna Netrebko at Moscow's Red Square - incredible!!!


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

One of his last appearances, at the Grafenegg Festival in Austria in summer 2017:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/sommernachtsgala-grafenegg-2017__xlwghne64mi


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have just found out, just looking for informations about Nureyev Festival. The page had a link about Dimitri. I am so sad I barely able to write. i knew he was ill, and having a medical background, I imagined he had little chances to survive this awful disease. May he rest in peace. What great baritone he was. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Another video of Hvorostovsky's concert, from the Moscow Philharmonic's site

http://www.meloman.ru/concert/dmitrij-hvorostovskijmuzyka-dushi-i-serdca/


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

*Dinara Aliyeva - Concert in memory of Dmitri Hvorostovsky; Moscow (2018)*

Recording of the concert in memory of Dmitri Hvorostovsky held in Tchaikovsky Concert Hall in Moscow on January 31st, with Dinara Aliyeva (soprano) singing arias from Verdi's and Puccini's operas. Svetlanov Symphony Orchestra, Conductor - Alexander Sladkovsky.

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/dinara-aliyeva-concert-in-memory-of-dmitri-hvorostovsky-moscow-2018__xuqrdwkdw8i


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Austrian ORF now broadcasted the 2015 Il Trovatore from the Met, with Anna Netrebko, Dmitri Hvorostovsky and Yonghoon Lee. Memorable is the scene how orchestra members honored Hvorostovsky at the end...

Video link: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/il-trovatore-oper-verdi-lee-netrebko-hvorostovsky-armiliato-new-york-2015__a64btlqyzmc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I still think the St. Petersburg concert with Fleming and their Jevgeni Onegin is the best he ever did .


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Hvat about one from Red Square in Moscow, with Netrebko?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Hvat about one from Red Square in Moscow, with Netrebko?


Netrebko and I are no match, at all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I still think the St. Petersburg concert with Fleming and their Jevgeni Onegin is the best he ever did .


Awesome performance!

How sad that he passed and that I only discovered him at that point in time. He was the greatest baritone of the modern day.

And there is something about Renee Fleming that is totally awesome. Her voice has a remarkable range and timbre.


----------

